# Wow, what I thought was black, was blue!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So....i've always seen these black shrimp in my tank puttering around so I thought I would take them out and put them into my poly tank.

I scooped this guy out and noticed he wasn't black at all but a wonderful blue! How nice! 

Just thought I would share with you shrimp guys. I think its a hybrid. I have some in my 5 gallon that arn't a nice blue like him.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I saw some shrimp at Big Al's North York on a black substrate. I thought they were black as well but read the sign and they were blue shrimp. Apparently they were extremely rare and sold for like 15 or 25 dollars each. You might want to save those blue shrimp!! lol.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Cory said:


> I saw some shrimp at Big Al's North York on a black substrate. I thought they were black as well but read the sign and they were blue shrimp. Apparently they were extremely rare and sold for like 15 or 25 dollars each. You might want to save those blue shrimp!! lol.


I think there's a member of this forum who sells Blue Shrimp for like $5 each.

Congrats on the blue shrimp, it'd be cool if they were completely jet black. xD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought for sure I did have blacks but I haven't seen those in a long time. If I find anymore I will separate them, maybe breed and share with you guys!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, it's really interested godsend. You are lucky!

There are not so many blue shrimps:

blue bolt taiwan bee shrimp
blue bee shrimp
blue tiger shrimp
blue pearl shrimp

And I think that you have a *blue pearl shrimp*









I can be wrong. Your shrimp can be a blue tiger as well. Or a small amano shrimp that has been eaten some blue staff for some time 

If you have a *blue pearl shrimp*, it's good. They are similar to cherry shrimps and can accept variety of water parameters.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my! Thanks Igor! 

I'll do some looking in the next few days and see if I can find more.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Could you do me a huge favour and put up a picture of a female one also? I'm going to try to trace it's parents. xD


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Look at it's saddle, more like female for me.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea friend of mine said it might be female too... If I find anymore I'll take pics for sure.

I will tell you its a very high chance they are hybrids with greens and even some cherry.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

jamesren said:


> Look at it's saddle, more like female for me.


I was looking at the underbelly.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Blue pearls are pale blue. yours is a deep, rich colour. very nice!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

What you have looks like a Cardina sp Babaulti Blue. I have them in my tanks as well, they are not black but very very dark blue, some are lighter, but not as light as blue pearls which also show red spots on their bodies sometimes.

Unfortunately these do not breed in freshwater...they need brackish water to hatch babies in, and although they do get berried, the babies won't survive.

NO one todate has been able to successfully hatch out freshwater shrimp that need brackish water to hatch their babies in...its just too complicated and many have tried.

I did have babies hatch, they were tiny and I mean TINY (smaller than red cherry babies) white little ones, but after 1 day they were gone...must have not been able to handle the freshwater. The females I had all died right after I got them from a BAD supplier in OHIO 

I think one of them let the babies loose first, but then she died


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

How long do these shrimp live then because I haven't added any new shrimps for at least 2 years. :/ ?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> How long do these shrimp live then because I haven't added any new shrimps for at least 2 years. :/ ?


There were Cardina japonica (amano) in a display tank at BA's Scar for somewhere around eight years. They reached about 3" in some cases and I've never seen such big amanos since. I've had individuals that I bought at 1/3" for two years that were still growing. I believe at least japonica, and therefore conceivably all Cardina sp. to be long lived.


----------

